# UDS two Pork Butt ?



## jmcg (Jul 29, 2016)

So being new to smoking I have discovered conflicting info.

I'm cooking two Pork Butts w bone in and each is roughly 10.5 lbs each, and I'm having a hard time deciding when to start cooking them.

We would like to start serving at about 5:30 - 6pm.

Cooking them together by one standard, 1.5-2 hrs per lb I have read I should be looking at 30-44 hrs.

Another standard I read about said, 1 hr per lbs and 20-30mins for an additional butt on same smoker, so I should be looking at 22-33 hours.

And a 3rd is that since they are both separate butts and not one whole shoulder it should only take 11-16 hrs.

I know there are done when temp is right but having never even cooked one before I'm at a loss of what time I should start mine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 30, 2016)

I answered this in your other thread.

You base your time on the largest butt, which is about 10 lbs.

Add 1/2 hour to the time because it will take a little longer for the smoker to get back to temp when you put 20# of cold meat in it, as opposed to just 10#.

So if you figure 1 1/2 to 2 hours per pound at 225, your looking at 15-20 hours. If they get done early, then just wrap them in foil & put them in a 170 degree oven & they will stay hot until you want to pull them.

If you want to eat at 6:00PM, then I would start them around 9:00PM the night before.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah what Al said. 

However if you want to shave some time off crank that UDS up to 285-300. You can get your cook time down to 1-1.25 hours per pound. So 10-12 hours. I always add an additional hour on to the base as a buffer and a rest period after the smoke. You could even add up to 3 hour buffer and be fine. A pork butt will hold temp wrapped in foil and in towels for that long. 

Since you're using a new smoker and haven't done this is recommend smoking the meat a day or two in advance and re-heating it. In my opinion pulled pork is better the next day.


----------

